# Balise vidéo



## aCLR (27 Juin 2014)

Salut les *mib*

je remarque que les membres-avec-peu-d-expérience-des-forums-vBull insèrent fréquemment une adresse complète dans les balises vidéo. Et ils ne comprennent pas pourquoi ça n'affichent rien&#8230; 

Du coup les-membres-expérimentés-des-forums-vBull passent derrière pour corriger le balisage.


C'est la seconde fois en moins de 48 heures que je fusionne, corrige et supprime des messages mal balisés ! Ça-commence-à-me-courir-sur-le-haricot, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire&#8230;


Donc, à l'instar du bouton d'insertion de lien url, serait-il possible de faire en sorte que les boutons vidéo affichent, au clic, une popup expliquant la procédure ? Et cerise sur le gâteau, cette popup peut-elle contenir aussi une case à cocher qui désactiverait la popup pour ceux qui ont l'habitude de l'utiliser ?

Si vous ne comprenez pas là où je veux en venir, je peux me fendre d'un visuel. 


/note @toxi : du même coup, je teste aussi le listing de tags^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h06 ----------

/note @toxi (bis) : les mots à rallonge ne s'ajoutent pas, c'est déjà ça


----------



## cl97 (27 Juin 2014)

J'ai une idée. On va regarder


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2014)

Merci pour eux


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2014)

Même les anciens tombent dans le panneau de l'URL complète&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2014)

En regardant vite fait sur un forum vBull français, j'ai vu cette balise vidéo mais je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne sous la v3. Et j'ai lu un truc sur le hack UrlToVideo qui fonctionne sous la v3.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------

Ça n'a rien à voir avec les forums &#8212; je profite quand même de ce fil pour le dire  &#8212; depuis le màj du site macg.co le container vidéo fonctionne parfaitement ! Je peux afficher en plein écran les vidéos insérées dans les articles.
Cool !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2014)

[YOUTUBE]v=eOUq4Z6R7xI[/YOUTUBE]

J'ai bien pris la balise ... pourtant


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]v=eOUq4Z6R7xI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> J'ai bien pris la balise ... pourtant



C'est après le signe (=) qu'il faut copier le code

 Ton code [YOUTUBE]v=eOUq4Z6R7xI[/YOUTUBE]

et le bon [YOUTUBE]eOUq4Z6R7xI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]eOUq4Z6R7xI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est après le signe (=) qu'il faut copier le code
> 
> Ton code [YOUTUBE]v=eOUq4Z6R7xI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> et le bon [YOUTUBE]eOUq4Z6R7xI[/YOUTUBE]



Faudra faire attention, merci aCLR 

[YOUTUBE]3eFvK1S9Cmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2014)

Là où ça se complique pour trouver le code de la vidéo à insérer c'est quand l'url contient des infos après le code vidéo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unAuvO3m864&sns=em

le seul truc à prendre, c'est ce qui est souligné

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unAuvO3m864&sns=em

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h36 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Faudra faire attention, merci aCLR



Enfin l'idée du topic c'est de trouver comment simplifier la procédure d'insertion pas de faire un tuto


----------



## 9876 (7 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive pas à insérer une vidéo sur un forum. Je voudrais que l'on puisse visionner directement la vidéo dans passer par son adresse. On me propose comme balises (flash) ou (media), mais aucune des deux ne marche  J'ai besoin de votre aide. Merci infiniment 
Que la nuit vous soit douce


----------



## Oyoel (7 Octobre 2015)

9876 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je n'arrive pas à insérer une vidéo sur un forum. Je voudrais que l'on puisse visionner directement la vidéo dans passer par son adresse. On me propose comme balises (flash) ou (media), mais aucune des deux ne marche  J'ai besoin de votre aide. Merci infiniment
> Que la nuit vous soit douce



Il faut donner l'adresse de la vidéo pas le code d'insertion, et cette dernière doit être disponible sur les services indiqués dans le popup de la balise


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2015)

Qui a oublié de fermer ce sujet — datant de vBulletin — quand on est passé à XenForo ?! 

La procédure est inversée depuis la refonte des forums, même en me relisant je ne comprenais rien au tuto ! 

Allez avant que ça ferme, je vous mets une petite vidéo de mon cru ! 

Souvenirs, souvenirs…




… quoi que c'est d'actualité, héhé© ​


----------



## 9876 (14 Octobre 2015)

Merci beaucoup, mais ça ne marche toujours pas


----------



## Oyoel (15 Octobre 2015)

Tu peux nous envoyer le lien de la vidéo que tu souhaites mettre ?


----------



## 9876 (1 Novembre 2015)

Oyoel, pardon pour cette réponse tardive  mais peu de temps disponible en ce moment ! Voici le lien d'une des vidéos :






Merci encore pour ton aide et ton implication


----------



## 9876 (1 Novembre 2015)

Alors là, je n'y comprends rien !!! La vidéo s'affiche d'office, sans que j'aie à mettre des balises  Je vais donc refaire une tentative...


----------



## 9876 (1 Novembre 2015)

Eh bien non, ça ne marche pas 

Que la nuit vous soit douce


----------

